

Champions pay the price  - dawie
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/540-champions-pay-the-price

======
spiralhead
what am i supposed to glean from this?

Adding new features to a living system is hard, even in Ruby.

~~~
dawie
People that start startups and sees them through are champions. They are not
normal, people. They forward thinkers that change the world....

~~~
spiralhead
couldn't possibly disagree with that

